# what DX when pt follow up in ED for 2nd abx



## kviolet (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi ALL!

I have a questions about what ICD-9 will be for pt's( child) follow up for second dose of antibiotic - no more fever.
Thank you for any input.


Wioletta


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 13, 2009)

*What infection was being treated*

Code the infection that was being treated.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kviolet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi !
Thanks for  the answer- but ther was no infection, pt had fever, should code fever if no fever in 2nd visit ?
Thanks




FTessaBartels said:


> Code the infection that was being treated.
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

